# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Shqiperia ne KE 2008

## Cimo

Si eshte mendimi juaj per kombtaren tone per kualifikim ne KE 2008 qe do te mbahet ne Zvicer dhe Austri...

----------


## Lunesta

KE eshte Komuniteti Evropian or lum miku.

----------


## Shahu1

ballist 
mos e kundershto ket bjonden se qeka shum e squt :shkelje syri:

----------


## Cimo

Me te vertet pesimista qenkeni shume ne kete sondazh...apo nuk besoni ne Kombtaren tone aspak...

----------


## MICHI

O ballist kta kujtuan se behet fjale per keshillin europian edhe kta jane shumica anti berishe se e duan edi ramen shum. prandaj duken pesimist.

----------


## Lunesta

anej ka viti 2118 po

----------


## Cimo

> anej ka viti 2118 po



hehe ... Ishalla se mbrini 2008 ti dhe tjeret qe kane votuar JO...

----------


## dibrani2006

duhet punuar me seriozitet ndoshta edhe po

----------


## Lunesta

kur te fluturoj gamori im po.

----------


## niku-nyc

Kemi kohe te regullojm problemet deri ne Tetor kur fillojn ndeshjet...ne qofse ecim keshtu edhe ne miqesoret e tjera kemi probleme ne qofse sot me Lituanine ishte thjesht ndeshje per taktika apo skema atehere duhet te shofim si do ecin 2 ndeshjet e tjera!

----------


## no name

Pune sa me shum edhe seriozitet ishalla sa me par futet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

> Pune sa me shum edhe seriozitet ishalla sa me par futet



Ishalla thuaj ore NoName por puna eshte se a punojne shqiptaret apo rrine tere diten kafeneve?

----------


## zaim

besoj qe po edhe shume ne qofse tare nuk luan ne kombetare edhe ma shume kosovar ne loje

----------


## Bledari

Me keto politikan qe kemi ne as sdo kemi ndonje her shanc te futemi ne KE ne 2008 sic e shifni dhe neper TV se cpo behet ne parlament vetem me u rrah me grushta kane ngel pffff

----------


## Cimo

> Me keto politikan qe kemi ne as sdo kemi ndonje her shanc te futemi ne KE ne 2008 sic e shifni dhe neper TV se cpo behet ne parlament vetem me u rrah me grushta kane ngel pffff



Fjala eshte per kampionatin evropian te Futboolit ne Zvicer

----------


## apollon 23

> Fjala eshte per kampionatin evropian te Futboolit ne Zvicer



O njeri i mire , po me degjove mua kerkoi moderatorit te nderoje titullin e temes se ndryshe pergjigje si kjo qe ke cituar me siper do gjesh ! Ajo te lihet te kuptosh nga titulli jot .

----------


## Lunesta

Tani qe i hapem negociatat besoj se per 5-8 vjet do ta bejme futjen ne KE.

----------

